# Returning to the UK



## Mummytotwo (Apr 21, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right place for this, so please feel free to move!

Well, I'm English and I've been living in Greece for the last 18 years.

I am desperate to leave my partner and return back to the UK with my two young children. My mum has just been diagnosed with cancer and this has been the deciding factor to go.

I can stay with my mum initially, although not long term as the chemo has left her very tired and not really in the best position to have two young children tearing about the place. But hopefully I can stay there until I find a job.

Obviously, it's going to be a bit of a struggle on my own paying rent, bills and childcare for my youngest. I have no savings and my partner is in no financial situation to help us.

Would I be entitled to any benefits? 
I've read about the Habitual Residency Test - what is this exactly? Does anyone know of anyone who has taken this test? Is it an interview or forms to fill in?

Any help or advice would be great
Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

*/quote]*



Mummytotwo said:


> Not sure if this is the right place for this, so please feel free to move!
> 
> Well, I'm English and I've been living in Greece for the last 18 years.
> 
> ...


You will be subject to habitual residence test, as you have spent some time abroad before returning to UK and claiming benefits. You will have to complete a detailed form asking a lot of questions about yourself, your ties to UK, how long you've been away, your future intentions, reasons for returning, where your 'base' is, and so on. I'd have thought in your case you stand a good chance of passing the test, as you haven't returned for the main purpose of claiming benefits, but to look after your sick mother. But the final decision rests with your local authority.
Read the parliamentary briefing paper on the test at http://www.parliament.uk/briefingpapers/commons/lib/research/briefings/snsp-00416.pdf.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

While you say that your partner is in "no financial situation to help us" the children presumably are his and so are his responsibility.

You should at least be attempting to get some financial support from him. 

As far as I can see from your other post in the Greek section you have a very young child so I don't see how you are going to be able to look after your mother, your children and take a job; a job with sufficient salary to pay for childcare.

I think you should be looking very carefully as to whether, if you move back to the UK, you are going to be able to support yourself at all.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

Mummytotwo said:


> Not sure if this is the right place for this, so please feel free to move!
> 
> Well, I'm English and I've been living in Greece for the last 18 years.
> 
> ...


----------

